# 1995 Stumpjumper?



## superabound (Sep 23, 2005)

Howdy folks.

I've got this stumpjumper and it's in great condition. I wonder if it's not *going* to be vintage. Anyone have a clue how much I could sell this bike for?? My wife basically rode it about 10 times in the last 7 years. I don't recall who the original owner was.

Sorry in advance if this bike is worthless.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, there isn't anything special about it. Lots and lots of Stumpys from the 94-96 range.

IMO, it won't be a classic or have any real collector value. Not old enough, not unique enough.

Throw it up on eGay and let it ride.


----------



## superabound (Sep 23, 2005)

*hey!*

That's not what I wanted to hear!!! 

Thanks for the reply Mr. Rumpfy.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*also*



 jperson said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear!!!
> 
> Thanks for the reply Mr. Rumpfy.


The first picture is showing what shlouldn't really be done with the chain. Don't use that pic in your ad. (And don't do _that_ to the bike while riding)  
Before you post it up for sale take a new pic with the chain in the middle ring in front and on a small cog in back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Drifting OT....*

I disagree. I love the big ring-big cog photo.

You'd cringe at the bike in my stand right now. The r derailleur is almost parallel to the chainstay and its only 5/8 up the rear cluster.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> I disagree. I love the big ring-big cog photo.
> 
> You'd cringe at the bike in my stand right now. The r derailleur is almost parallel to the chainstay and its only 5/8 up the rear cluster.


I'd pass out.  
I really don't like to see chain lines crossed up that much. Though...it's probably worse on 9spd. setups.

For photos, I like big ring in the front and one or two up in the back.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jperson said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear!!!
> 
> Thanks for the reply Mr. Rumpfy.


I know...I'm sorry.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

That chainline isn't _that_ bad. It looks like he's two down in the rear. Much better than small/small at least.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

I love it! 

Steel hardtail + Mag 21 = awesome!


----------



## superabound (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, the chainline is fine.. it's 2 or 3 down from the top.. on 8 speed.
Anyone who thinks this is a problem, is really anal, or hasn't been riding much 

I think of it this way, the more time in the big ring, the less wear because you distribute the torque across more teeth in the system. Of course I probably wouldn't go above what you see there. If it is making noise, it's probably too crossed up.


----------

